

Ask HN: Is this for real? I can't tell if I'm being trolled at - jaequery
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21334-kopimism-the-worlds-newest-religion-explained.html

======
teyc
1\. Would donations be tax-exempt?

2\. Would these people be entitled to privacy when they perform their
religious activities?

3\. Would they be able to block courts the publication of their secret rites?

4\. Would they be allowed to freely express their religious views, and live
their holy life?

------
aj
It's true yes. But does seem trollish. Weird world out there

